# RR: 161. Janáček: String Quartets



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Janáček Quartet	(1963)










2.	Smetana Quartet	(1976)










3.	Škampa Quartet	(2001)










4.	Talich Quartet	(1985)










5.	Pavel Haas Quartet	(2007)










No. 2 "Intimate Letters"

6.	Hagen Quartet	(1988)










7.	Smetana Quartet	(1965)










No. 2 "Intimate Letters"

8.	Pražák Quartet	(1997)










9.	Panocha Quartet	(1995)










10.	Mandelring Quartet (2009)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Janáček Quartet	(1963)
2.	Smetana Quartet	(1976)
3.	Škampa Quartet	(2001)
4.	Talich Quartet	(1985)
5.	Pavel Haas Quartet	(2007)
6.	Hagen Quartet	(1988)
7.	Smetana Quartet	(1965)
8.	Pražák Quartet	(1997)
9.	Panocha Quartet	(1995)
10.	Mandelring Quartet	(2009)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

